# i need to go to school....can you help with info?



## heywhatsup (Dec 28, 2004)

i have read through virtually every thread in this section but have still yet to find the information i am really looking for.

currently i am a pastoral intern at my church and want to further my call to the ministry by going to a christian school or preferably a bible college to get a degree in pastoral ministry or theology...i would prefer it be reformed....but the thing is i need it to be a distance education because of my commitment to my church and because i have an oft ill father i am assisiting....i can find info for many seminaries but not many for bible colleges...any know of anything..

thanks


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 28, 2004)

One of these will work:

http://www.whitefield.edu 
http://www.whitefieldcollege.org 
http://www.am-fed.org 
http://www.thornwelldivinitycollege.org (Site being reconstructed)
http://www.westminsterbiblecollege.com


----------



## Ivan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ryan,

The above are excellent resources. God be with you as you search for His will.


----------



## RBDude (Dec 28, 2004)

*The Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries*

Another good source for distance schools -

http://www.artseminaries.org

or 

http://www.tracs.org

You might call a school that you are interested in and even if you do not have a BA degree many will let work toward a Masters degree/diploma of somekind.

For His Supremacy,
Steve Clevenger


----------

